# Looking for Info



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

tdoor4570 said:


> I am looking for info on where I can find an org. target sight made by Cobra in the early 80's. I have a Golden Eagle Eagle bow that has a gold slide in adapter for the sights. Hope that somebody can help me. [email protected]


eBay would be a good place to look, check often . I just looked and there are none listed at this time. I did find a Golden Eagle bow with a gold anodized Toxonics sight.


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Dave J said:


> eBay would be a good place to look, check often . I just looked and there are none listed at this time. I did find a Golden Eagle bow with a gold anodized Toxonics sight.


that is just what I'm looking for


----------

